# 200SX SE --> 215/45/17 practical???



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I wasn't sure where to post this thread because it indirectly has to do with the suspension, but it's not exactly related to struts/springs/etc. OH WELL... I just did some calculations regarding my upgraded wheel/tire package to see how close it was to stock and also because i'm thinking of going a size higher with the tires (the roads around here have actually BENT my wheels  ). Here are my results...

STOCK: 175/65/14
Total Outside Diameter = 583.1mm
Total Circumference = 1831.9mm
Deviation-from-stock ratio = 1.00 (reference point)

CURRENT SETUP: 205/40/17
T.O.D. = 595.8mm
T.C. = 1871.8mm
D-f-S ratio = 1.02 (Stock total circumference / current setup total circumference)

PROSPECTED SETUP: 215/45/17
T.O.D. = 625.3mm
T.C. = 1964.4mm
D-f-S ratio = 1.07 (Stock total circumference / prospected setup total circumference)


So apparently, even if i upgrade to 215/45/17 i will still be fairly accurate with my speedometer/odometer readings and i won't be losing that much horsepower at the wheels because the deviation-from-stock circumference ratio is still within a tenth of the reference point.

What do you guys think? Is it even possible to fit that size wheel/tire package with the SE model? From what i can tell it looks like it will fit...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe the max you can fit is 215/17/40... you might have some rubbin issues with that wide.. i knwo you can safely run 205. i think a couple people have said 215 works.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Unless your pulling a turbo around 205's are all you need... Are you loosing traction with your 205's?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Unless your pulling a turbo around 205's are all you need... Are you loosing traction with your 205's?


I'm not losing traction with the 205's but as i said in my first post the roads around here have bent my wheels (17" Mille Miglia MMII-2) and i'm looking for ways to prevent further damage or damage to the next wheel set that i get after this. (Right now i'm looking at 17" Velox PG-5s). I DO NOT want to rub at all, so if the 215/45/17 will rub my inner wheel wells then i'll just say screw it...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, i know those roads, they are pretty bad around west chester also.. if you can, try for 205/17/45.. the wider the tire, the more the car will pull and the more you will feel..


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Uless your car has an unreasonably low drop, 215/45 shouldn't make that much difference at all. I have a friend who went from 205/40/17 to 215/40/17 and I wouldn't have noticed any difference by looking at it. The difference in contact patch and sidewall profile will be in the millimeters, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> yea, i know those roads, they are pretty bad around west chester also.. if you can, try for 205/17/45.. the wider the tire, the more the car will pull and the more you will feel..


hmmm... i'm not really worried about how much of the road i "feel" (i just want a larger sidewall so the damn wheels don't get any more ruined than they already are!), but what exactly do you mean the car will "pull"?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> hmmm... i'm not really worried about how much of the road i "feel" (i just want a larger sidewall so the damn wheels don't get any more ruined than they already are!), but what exactly do you mean the car will "pull"?


with wider tires, you will feel the road more, if you hit an edge, like many PA roads have, you can get pulled in that direction becuase your tires what to grip the surface. I am just sayin you will fell the road more. you only have a 1.5" drop if i remember correction with the agx's.. so you have the same set up as me.. i dont think there shoudl be a big problem.. i just dont know if it will rub with the wider and thicker tires. are you able to get 205/17/45


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I use 215/35/18 on my 18" and my car is fine...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> I use 215/35/18 on my 18" and my car is fine...


lol... ok but you don't live in suburban philadelphia. If you had that kinda wheel/tire combo around here you wouldn't be driving that car much longer (at least on those wheels!) lol... 



psuLemon said:


> with wider tires, you will feel the road more, if you hit an edge, like many PA roads have, you can get pulled in that direction becuase your tires what to grip the surface. I am just sayin you will fell the road more. you only have a 1.5" drop if i remember correction with the agx's.. so you have the same set up as me.. i dont think there shoudl be a big problem.. i just dont know if it will rub with the wider and thicker tires. are you able to get 205/17/45


psuLemon to the rescue once again... lol. You and me have been having a good history on these forums. Good shit :thumbup: Hmmm... i don't really care if i feel the road more, i just don't want some wheel protection at this point. I didn't even realize that 205/45 even existed. Thanks for the suggestion. But after doing a search i thought about even going to 205/50, however, it seems to me like that'd be too tall. Here's the specs for it...

PROSPECTED SETUP #2: 215/50/17
T.O.D. = 636.8mm
T.C. = 2000.6mm
D-f-S ratio = 1.09 (Stock total circumference / prospected setup total circumference)

I think an "error" of almost 10% is a little bit too much. Wouldn't you say?

Either way, here's what i liked on Tire Rack...

205/45 Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 (also available in 205/50)
205/45 Kumho SPT
205/45 Yokohama AVS ES100 (also available in 205/50)
205/45 Yokohama Parada Spec-2
205/50 Kumho Ecsta ASX
205/50 Kumho Ecsta KH11


They all look rather appealing... i'm just not really sure which is the best quality for the dollar. I'm feeling the Supra 712s... how about anyone else? (i'm still not sure if it's "safe" to go up to 205/50.)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i bent a wheel on a 215 45 17. my solution was going to a higher quality wheel. i dont know if you can run a 45 or not, but i feel your pain when it comes to roads.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just to be safe, i would stick with the 205/17/45's.. they should help little, but if you really hit a pothole that is that bad, then you will mess your rim up regardless.. Zac is right, if you have good rims that are very well made and strong, then you wont really have problems anyways.. My bros r32 gti has 215/18/40 and he hasn't messed his rims up yet....


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i hear ya guys... good advice, really. I think i'll go with the 205/45/17 tires then. But then now i'm in the market for higher quality wheels because i gotta shake this shimmying at high speed shit.

So what's wrong with the Mille Miglia MM11-2s anyway? Should i have gotten something better? (A couple years ago they came out with the MM11-3s, which i actually like better. Too bad they came out only a few months after i got the MM11-2s...  )

Right now I'm eyeing the Velox PG-5Ss (12.5 lbs, constructed from 10,000 tons of pressure should suit me well!). What do you think... ?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

hmmmm... no comments?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

how well is Velox rated?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Zac said:


> how well is Velox rated?


Man it's been a while since i logged into here. Anyway, Velox is supposed to be top-rated, from what i hear. 



mchnhed said:


> i hear ya guys... good advice, really. I think i'll go with the 205/45/17 tires then. But then now i'm in the market for higher quality wheels because i gotta shake this shimmying at high speed shit.
> 
> So what's wrong with the Mille Miglia MM11-2s anyway? Should i have gotten something better? (A couple years ago they came out with the MM11-3s, which i actually like better. Too bad they came out only a few months after i got the MM11-2s... )
> 
> Right now I'm eyeing the Velox PG-5Ss (12.5 lbs, constructed from 10,000 tons of pressure should suit me well!). What do you think... ?


Any ideas anyone?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> Man it's been a while since i logged into here. Anyway, Velox is supposed to be top-rated, from what i hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


velox's are really good, i belive it was one of mike's original wheels. Update the links for the milles..


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> velox's are really good, i belive it was one of mike's original wheels. Update the links for the milles..


Sorry about the incorrect MM links. I posted them right the first time (on the first page), but here they are again...

Mille Miglia MM11-2

Mille Miglia MM11-3


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> Sorry about the incorrect MM links. I posted them right the first time (on the first page), but here they are again...
> 
> Mille Miglia MM11-2
> 
> Mille Miglia MM11-3


they aren't bad, but i would eye up the velow or some gram lites... Both are very good wheels and well made. Is that what you want to hear? Or am i reading this wrong


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> they aren't bad, but i would eye up the velow or some gram lites... Both are very good wheels and well made. Is that what you want to hear? Or am i reading this wrong


I don't think you're reading it wrong... I'm just trying to find high-quality 17" wheels that look nice and won't fall apart rollin on suburban philly roads. I think we all know the Velox set is a consideration, and some other comparable suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> I don't think you're reading it wrong... I'm just trying to find high-quality 17" wheels that look nice and won't fall apart rollin on suburban philly roads. I think we all know the Velox set is a consideration, and some other comparable suggestions would be much appreciated.


BBS, Volk, SSR, Enkei, Racing heart, ASA, Gram Lights... those are some of the better of the rims. What price range are we talking. I love Volks and BBS, but im Bias as i have BBS on the STI and my friends Z has Volks. ASA's are a tirerack special made by BBS. They are suppose to be very well made and strong.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ADVAN makes the best wheel if you can afford it...
Ray's Engineering (Volk Racing/Gram Light), BBS and Centerline are excellent too.
None of these are cheap.
None of these will let you down.
The Mille's are so/so...they bend.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I know these brands aren't cheap, but after the Mille's bent on me i think i'll be willing to spend almost anything now for a good set... at least a couple grand. Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------

